# Halo reach reservations



## Koronikov (Sep 2, 2010)

Alright I pre-ordered halo reach they day i found out about its exsistance, when they announced they had 3 versions i went for the most expensive one >.> not the best idea i ever had but i think it will be worth it. now getting to the point which one did you order


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 2, 2010)

why no None of the above or I own a PS3 button?


----------



## The DK (Sep 2, 2010)

im still on the fence about getting it, if i do probably pick it up used in january, got to much coming out soon


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 2, 2010)

der Riese Mudkip said:


> why no None of the above or I own a PS3 button?


 
because that was not what i asked :3


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

Why would I want to get the same game for more money?

It always baffles me.

Except for when it's things I actually fall in love with.


----------



## Jude (Sep 2, 2010)

Where's the "I'm too cheap to pay for games so I'm just gonna pirate it" button?! Damn poll...


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 2, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Where's the "I'm too cheap to pay for games so I'm just gonna pirate it" button?! Damn poll...


 
if you pirate you didn't pre-order. Again, not what i asked :3


----------



## slydude851 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'd love it so much if all the Halo games also came out on the PS3 or even PS2.  I have Halo 2 on my regular Xbox and it is still fun as hell.  Halo 3, ODST, and Reach should all be good, Xbox exclusive or not.


----------



## dragon51117 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have the normal Halo: Reach pre-ordered. I'm a huge fan of Halo, so I had to buy it...And, skydude...your pic be ultra epic!


----------



## Kajet (Sep 2, 2010)

Why no "I'd rather take the money and use it to wipe my ass than use it to reserve an overrated game that has probably given perfect scores by reviewers despite not even being released" option?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Why no "I'd rather take the money and use it to wipe my ass than use it to reserve an overrated game that has probably given perfect scores by reviewers despite not even being released" option?


 
Reviewers can test stuff before it's released... I think.

Besides, it's shiny.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Sep 3, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Why no "I'd rather take the money and use it to wipe my ass than use it to reserve an overrated game that has probably given perfect scores by reviewers despite not even being released" option?



I'm with this guy.


----------



## Minuet (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't own any Microsoft consoles.  I'll probably just re-read my copy of _The Fall of Reach_ and call it a day.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 3, 2010)

It _seems _kind of good. It doesn't _seem _like Microsoft is pushing the game _too _hard. _But_ I don't watch G4 anymore so I don't know. 

I would be more inclined to order it if they did sell the game just by hype.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh look, Halo haters. 

My bf preordered the Heroic edition, because Legendary was sold out. The store said they might have extra on the day though... I hope they do, because then he'll give me the statue.


----------



## Willow (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm not seeing the "I'll probably get it later" option.

I'll end up getting it so I can play with my cousin, but I've made plans to buy other things in the meantime Hetalia


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 3, 2010)

Regular, because I'm poor and not shallow.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't really see the point of getting a collector's edition of ANY game... The regular is good enough for me.


----------



## NCollieboy (Sep 3, 2010)

Regular edition
i already spent most of my money on metro 2033 and fear 1 + 2
Halo reach will be awesome, not the greatest game ever, but it will be enjoyable for halo fans.
I myself will dive into the campaign first since im such a nerd of the halo universe. 
Also, add me on xbl if your getting reach to, i dont have any friends on live  
gt: mE DoLfo


----------



## Taralack (Sep 3, 2010)

I collect artbooks, so for me CEs are usually a must-have. :V


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Sep 3, 2010)

Legendary edition here. I really want the statue.
Played the beta when it was available and loved it. I'm going to play it into the ground. Plus couch co-op. <3


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't know shit about Halo... What's the difference between those Reach products?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 7, 2010)

Grycho said:


> I don't know shit about Halo... What's the difference between those Reach products?


 
Different amounts of halo collectibles.

Not worth paying more for it imho.


----------



## Krallis (Sep 7, 2010)

I was gonna order legendary but i have more important stuff to buy (driving lessons woo-hoo!).
So im gonna pick it up on launch day instead, ive been waiting for it to come out, it should be awesome.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Different amounts of halo collectibles.
> 
> Not worth paying more for it imho.


 
Oh... So it's just for financially inept nerds to droll over their new Master Chief action figures?
Halo's alright, but I hate those over obsessive fans. XD


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

Grycho said:


> Oh... So it's just for financially inept nerds to droll over their new Master Chief action figures?
> Halo's alright, but I hate those over obsessive fans. XD


 
Pretty much.

/Even though I pre-ordered through gamestop to get bonus shit, including a chance to win something... I forget what. >>;


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 8, 2010)

1) Who still buys games? I'll pay 10$ and play the hell out of Reach, and I'll buy the lil extras if I want'em. You can rent a game for 4 months (or more) instead of the cost of buying it and losing 3/4ths of the monetary value. 

2) Who would pay 2x or more for the price of the game? You can buy the 'extras' for typically far less than the cost of the game on ebay.

Hell, a shop down the street is selling the Master Chief head bust for 20$ when the Legendary edition cost 140USD.


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 8, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Why no "I'd rather take the money and use it to wipe my ass than use it to reserve an overrated game that has probably given perfect scores by reviewers despite not even being released" option?


 
because that is not what i asked :3


----------



## A10pex (Sep 8, 2010)

I found that Halo started to circle the bowl after the 2nd one. Though personally I was never one for Halo, to boring or something.


----------



## Alstor (Sep 8, 2010)

I preordered the regular version because I got the Hardened version of MW2 and that was pretty much useless. I'm guessing that Reach will be the same.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 9, 2010)

Didn't pre-order, but I will be getting the regular version when it comes out.  Forge World looks sexy.  |3


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 9, 2010)

A10pex said:


> I found that Halo started to circle the bowl after the 2nd one. Though personally I was never one for Halo, to boring or something.


 
Halo 2 was god awful


----------



## pheonix (Sep 9, 2010)

My friend's got it pre-ordered and knowing him he got the cheapest one. First thing I'm doing is doing one of the new awesome looking beat downs. Can't wait.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 9, 2010)

I intend to wait until it's out too see if it's actually worth getting or not.


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 9, 2010)

Wreth said:


> I intend to wait until it's out too see if it's actually worth getting or not.



oh come on there is fun in life with out taking risks


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 9, 2010)

fucking double post :l


----------



## Dan. (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm gonna wait 6 months then pick it up used, as I normally do because I'm a cheapskate.


----------



## Azbulldog (Sep 9, 2010)

I thought about going for the limited edition at least for the extra $20, but the rewards don't seem worth it and I'm an lolpoor college student now. A fake journal, a fake badge (which are both okay at best to me), a cool patch I wouldn't dare use on anything, and elite armor, except I don't plan on playing elite except when required in invasion mode. If I had tons of money I would go for legendary, hell maybe they'll have retarded cheap deals like with Halo 3 Legendary Edition on Amazon or whatever happened, but I can't afford the statue and flaming helmet otherwise.


----------



## Lukar (Sep 12, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> Alright I pre-ordered halo reach they day i found out about its exsistance, when they announced they had 3 versions i went for the most expensive one >.> not the best idea i ever had but i think it will be worth it. now getting to the point which one did you order


 
I won't be getting the game for awhile, but if I can, I'll try to get a copy later this year and ask my brother if I can borrow his 360 (Which used to be mine anyway). It looks really good, and is pretty much the only 360-exclusive I'm interested in playing.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 12, 2010)

Midnight launch tonight YEAHHHHHHH


----------



## DragonRift (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm an avid game collector, and I enjoy getting special limited edition stuff (depending on the price of course).  But I simply cannot justify paying $150 for one single game.  I don't care how nifty that package is, that is not worth that much money.  Especially when other Limited Editions have offered more goodies for a cheaper price.

Heroic Edition here.  Thank God it's better designed than *Halo 3*'s atrocious metal tin one back in 2007.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 13, 2010)

inb4 launch and newfags make âˆž threads on it.

Ok, maybe not âˆž, but at least 1 full of thoughtless fanboy love for it, and then elitists will come and shit all over it.


----------



## Ash (Sep 13, 2010)

I've im a halo kind of guy. I got the halo 3 legendary, and I preordered halo: Reach legendary a fevv months ago. 

Totaly vvorth every penny.


----------



## IggyB (Sep 13, 2010)

I preordered the Limited Collectors Edition (Heroic on the poll) going to the midnight release tonight, woo!


----------



## Allamo Fox (Sep 13, 2010)

i didnt


----------



## Taralack (Sep 13, 2010)

So I just finished playing Reach and it was amazing


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm sorry, but my fall season video game buying is going to be taken up by NHL 11 (already done), and Fallout New Vegas. Probably would buy more, but I'm buying a fursuit come December, so I need to save my money a little bit!  

If I can manage it, I'll buy Reach when the price has been knocked down or I can get it cheap used.


----------



## NCollieboy (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm picking the game up tomorrow after school. Not sure if I want to play immediately when I get home or just wait till Friday. Last time i rushed out and bought a game and played it when i got home(bfbc2) i didn't do any schoolwork for a week


----------



## GatodeCafe (Sep 14, 2010)

Only retards buy games new. I'm gonna wait until the price falls before getting my dirty hands on this fucker.


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 14, 2010)

Halo: Reach, I am disappoint. Forge World was a major letdown.


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 14, 2010)

i reserved it and just picked it up about a half hour ago.. its beautiful..

but yeah, i wouldnt spend 150$ on it...

when i walked in to pick my copy up, some guy was dancing because he won a sweep stakes for a free legendary edition... bastard. >_>


----------



## Suezotiger (Sep 14, 2010)

My roomate pre-ordered it and picked it up last night. I don't know how long he stayed up last night but I found him asleep on a chair this more with the "Please recconect controller" screen up. I think he'll do the same thing tonight.


----------



## Otto042 (Sep 14, 2010)

so why does everyone pre-order games?  Stores always have way more copies then they need for the first week of sales.  the best buy up here had something insane, like 600 copies of halo 3 when it came out.  they only sold about 2/3 of em before they got shipped more.


----------

